# Today (Weds, Aug. 1) is CHICK-FIL-A Day



## Jill (Aug 1, 2012)

You have probably all heard about the controversy regarding Chick-fil-A, but may or may not know that today, August 1, is "Chick-fil-A Day" where people are invited to show their support for freedom of speech.

Personally, I feel marriage should be an option for all committed couples but I also support the First Amendment. I will be enjoying a Chick-Fil-A grilled chicken sandwich later today











And thought this was too funny not to share:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YI_d3fkRsis


----------



## vickie gee (Aug 1, 2012)

Being a firm believer in freedom of speech I have been following the hateful tweets of some of the more well known "No H8ers" like Roseann Barr on twitchy.com. Tolerance bullying



. I think Antoine Dodson's videos make a lot more sense than what anyone can put into words. "Dem waffle fries is bangin!" He is gay. He is black. His attitude deserves applause. He is going to keep eating at Chick Fil A.


----------



## CharlesFamily (Aug 1, 2012)

I am neither for nor against gay marriage. Truly, I don't think you can legislate morality - since everyone has different moral values. Therefore, I don't think you should be able to create laws forbidding two consenting adults from marriage. And I think the idea that gay marriage would do anything to undermine my marriage and the sanctity of my marriage is idiotic. But when I say I'm not for or against, that just means I'm not going to protest either way!

However, I am for freedom of speech! Mr. Cathy, the CEO of the company, has the right to say and believe whatever he wants. Hate is definitely a two-way street. He merely stated his opinion, which in this country he is entitled to. If there were a Chick-Fil-A near where I am this week, I would support it. I do support the Christian values this chain represents. And if you don't want to eat there - then don't eat there! That is your right, too! But some of the things I have heard said against Mr. Cathy are WAY more hate-filled than what he said!

Barbara


----------



## Jill (Aug 1, 2012)

Yep, I see this as a freedom of speech issue and, like so many others, I have also have taken notice of the parade of intolerance by many of the loudest of liberals who like to say they think we should _all_ be more tolerant and accepting...


----------



## andi (Aug 1, 2012)

I LOVE the fact that someone has held their values above "the bottom line", however tainted I see those values, that only makes it harder for a person to sacrifice financial gain to uphold them. I think Chik Fil A should be applauded and seen as an example in that aspect.



But how can we try to turn this into a freedom of speech issue? Is anyone trying to pass new laws to stop him from speaking?? I see anyones response to his opinion just as protected as his opinion. But there are laws affecting the freedoms of those he is speaking out against. My sympathy goes to those being attacked on a daily bases, who are part of a minority and whom still do not have equal rights in a Country supposedly founded on that principal. 



Also, no matter how politically correctly it is said, or double dipped in southern sweetness, telling someone they will burn in [email protected]! for all time and that they don't deserve the right to raise their own family, is about as offensive and hate filled a sentiment as I have EVER heard in my life.


----------



## ozymandias (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't see this as freedom of speech. He already said what he feels as do millions everyday. He had that freedom. I see this as more of the double standard "christian" hatred that you see everyday. I notice the top 3 posters supporting CFA here today are strong christians. If you were truly christians then you should either a) be stoning and killing folks left right and center like the bible tells you to - rather than pick and choose your hatred or b) act how "real" christians claim to be like and although supporting someones freedom of speech, not choose to eat there as their so called freedom of speech is hate filled and discriminatory.

But honestly...I don't expect any less from christians than to continue the hate, racism and bigotry that the bible calls for. By participating in the eatathon there today you are not distinguishing between his freedom to speak and the content of his speach and so in my eyes - ANYONE eating there today is supporting the content of his speech - undeniable discrimination against gay people - SHAME on you.

That's my FREEDOM OF SPEECH at work !

100% support freedom of speech





100% do not support the discrimination of a group of Americans based on an antiquated hate filled religion


----------



## Sonya (Aug 1, 2012)

They have never discriminated against gay people...they just answered a question on if they believe in a traditional marriage....however, lefty mayors claiming they will not let them do business in their towns, that is discrimination....and just plain stupid to deny jobs/income to their towns.


----------



## circlesinthesand (Aug 1, 2012)

Just one word comes to mind. Ironic. lol, look up the Eat More lawsuits.

FWIW, I don't even like Chick Fil A's food.


----------



## andi (Aug 1, 2012)

I agree that the company may have no discriminating policies, but that doesn't mean that the owners should not be held accountable for what they have said against gay people. In turn, I would not be offended if someone chose to not do business with them anymore because of this. That is the other side of this whole freedom of speech coin, and quite frankly, the people who are being "hateful" towards Mr. Cathy, because he told people that they are unfit to be parents, are only standing up and defending a minority. 

I think you do bring up a great point about the Mayors who have said that they will not allow the company in their cities. I wonder if legally that is even allowed? Who makes that call, is that a power that the mayor has? If it is able to be enforced by a vote by the community, then that is our legal system and I would be very impressed if an entire community was willing to put their values above a Job Opportunity. I don't think it is just plain stupid to sacrifice income to uphold your values, as I said before, that is the only leg I see Mr. Cathy has to stand on.


----------



## CharlesFamily (Aug 1, 2012)

Sorry Ozy, I am fresh out of stones today! And so grateful no one has thrown one at me yet - because I'm a sinner, too. I don't hate anyone - ever. And I think it makes it easier to characterize Christians as hate-filled people, when it is just the opposite.

And here is the direct quote from Dan Cathy:

Some have opposed the company's support of the traditional family. "Well, guilty as charged," said Cathy when asked about the company's position.

"We are very much supportive of the family -- the biblical definition of the family unit. We are a family-owned business, a family-led business, and we are married to our first wives. We give God thanks for that.

"We operate as a family business ... our restaurants are typically led by families; some are single. We want to do anything we possibly can to strengthen families. We are very much committed to that," Cathy emphasized.

"We intend to stay the course," he said. "We know that it might not be popular with everyone, but thank the Lord, we live in a country where we can share our values and operate on biblical principles."

Andi - I don't see anywhere where Dan Cathy said anything about burning in He** for all time. He was simply sharing the values that he holds for his family and his company.

I don't see anything that remotely resembles "hate filled."

As a Christian, the song by Casting Crowns best sums up what I wish all Christians were today. We are so busy telling people what we are against, that they don't know what we stand for - the all-consuming love of Jesus Christ.

Barbara


----------



## ohmt (Aug 1, 2012)

I am all for freedom of speech and acceptance of all opinions, except when that freedom hurts others, which discrimination does. Just because you CAN say something, doesn't mean you SHOULD. They have the freedom to say it and I have the freedom to say they're wrong.

http://i.imgur.com/nzQyT.jpg


----------



## CharlesFamily (Aug 1, 2012)

ohmt said:


> I am all for freedom of speech and acceptance of all opinions, except when that freedom hurts others, which discrimination does. Just because you CAN say something, doesn't mean you SHOULD. They have the freedom to say it and I have the freedom to say they're wrong.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/nzQyT.jpg


Absolutely! What I see is that Mr. Cathy's words simply stated his position and beliefs. I don't hear hate in those words. What I do hear is hate in the words of the other side that are screaming about tolerance and acceptance directed specifically at Mr. Cathy.

And I didn't read discrimination in his words. He didn't say he would not hire homosexuals, Muslims, atheists or anyone else to work for him. He was talking about his beliefs, which he is allowed to have. Whether you agree with them or not, he can hold them.

For goodness sake - he is the CEO of a fast-food restaurant. What he believes or doesn't believe isn't going to make that big of a difference in the world.


----------



## ohmt (Aug 1, 2012)

"I don't care about chicken, I care about my gay friends".

His words ARE discriminatory. The whole view is discriminatory. It is one issue that I absolutely can not tolerate the opposition to because it is 100% discrimatory and it hurts people. The man has put millions into anti-gay organizations, by the way. Again, he can say whatever he wants....and I will practice my freedom to say he's wrong.


----------



## andi (Aug 1, 2012)

This entire refusal to admit what he means when he says he "supports traditional family units" is where I really take offence. That is the Politically Correct form of "Homosexuals aren't fit parents". And that statement, "Homosexuals aren't fit parents", is just the politically correct alternative to, "I hate gays". 



This hate has been purposely mainstreamed, followed up with a spoonful of sugar and attached to Christian "values", so that the masses would tolerate it and accept it not realizing how horrible it is. 

I genuinely feel sorry for many of these religious organizations and followers, which have been burdened with this hate. I honestly think it is general society that makes us "uncomfortable" with gay relationships. But this attachment to religion has given people enough security and power of the masses to ignore their bigotry and actually glorify it as if it is upholding a higher standard. I do not blame one person for falling for this. If I wasn't gay myself, my own insecurities and uncomfortable feelings towards Homosexuality could have led me to the same misguided conclusions.


----------



## Flying minis (Aug 1, 2012)

To start - I support gay marriage, and have a gay son.

I have no issue with the owner of Chick-Fil-A stating his beliefs. As long as he doesn't try to force them on others. For his family / his church, etc., if they don't want to conduct gay marriages, no problem. That is his right.

I don't agree with him, and I'll never eat at Chick-Fil-A because of it. That is my right.

I don't agree that a mayor of a major city can stop a business from legally operating because he doesn't agree with the ownes' beliefs. Sorry, that's interfering with free enterprise. Let them build, and let the public determine if they can be profitable.

I also don't see how democrats can bill themselves as "tolerant" - when it's obvious they are "tolerant" only about what they believe in. I have to say, that many times I respect the right more than the left, because at least the right isn't hypocritical. The right will admit they are not tolerant of certain groups, while the left believes they are tolerant of everyone, while the truth is they are tolerant of everyone but the right!

Realize that people's belief systems are shaped by the paradigm from which they view life, and that is shaped by their experiences. It is nearly impossible to change those beliefs without changeing those experiences. Others aren't "idiots" or "uninformed" because they don't agree with your beliefs. When it becomes true hate speech, when you stray into the Fred Phelps of the world, yes, then I think we can agree that's not to be tolerated. But this man calmly and without malice simply stated his beliefs, the same way you or I may state that we support gay marriage, and why. I will not condemn him for that, although they are directly counter to my own.

I may not agree with what he says, but I will defend his right to say it.


----------



## Jill (Aug 1, 2012)

Lunch was great but Chick-Fil-A was a bit crowded





Good thing the First Amendment is not just supposed to be for liberals, or conservatives, or...





It's for everyone, even for the people who have an opinion different than "yours" or mine


----------



## susanne (Aug 1, 2012)

I support a business owner's right to voice his opinion on any topic.

I support the freedom of those who wish to boycott. Anyone who supports gay marriage has the right, perhaps the responsibility, to voice their opinions and put their money where their mouths are.

This business owner has made his choice and now must live by it.

I strongly disagree, however, with public officials suggesting that a legal organization cannot do business in their jurisdiction. They are within their rights as individuals to voice their opinions, but to use their positions to prevent someone from exercising their right to freedom of speech is simply wrong.


----------



## Jill (Aug 1, 2012)

I agree susanne.

Didn't seem like business was down at Chick-fil-A today at lunch time... and I'm buying a new ride this evening and see Chick-Fil-A cups on lots of the desks in the showroom


----------



## ozymandias (Aug 1, 2012)

ohmt said:


> "I don't care about chicken, I care about my gay friends".
> 
> His words ARE discriminatory. The whole view is discriminatory. It is one issue that I absolutely can not tolerate the opposition to because it is 100% discrimatory and it hurts people. The man has put millions into anti-gay organizations, by the way. Again, he can say whatever he wants....and I will practice my freedom to say he's wrong.


----------



## Jill (Aug 1, 2012)

The whole view... is someone's sincere opinion.


----------



## ohmt (Aug 1, 2012)

There are many sincere opinions that discriminate and do worse to others. I'm sure it was Hitler's sincere opinion that what he was doing was right (and no, I'm not comparing this situation to Hitler's, just proving a point).


----------



## vickie gee (Aug 1, 2012)

Flying minis said:


> To start - I support gay marriage, and have a gay son.
> 
> I have no issue with the owner of Chick-Fil-A stating his beliefs. As long as he doesn't try to force them on others. For his family / his church, etc., if they don't want to conduct gay marriages, no problem. That is his right.
> 
> ...


_*Wow. Great post. Best comments I have heard or read about this. That includes radio, tv, internet, and even during my chick-fil-a dine in lunch. This sincerely deserves a round of applause. *_


----------



## circlesinthesand (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm still finding this ironic. Did anyone crying freedom of speech even look up the Eat More lawsuits? Seriously this company has been attacking every single person/company who uses the words Eat More (not spelled like their 'Eat Mor Chiken' ads) Look up Eat More Kale. At least this man is trying to fight back. IMO that whole issue is worse than the gay marriage comments. Not that I'm saying that I support the man's words as I could really care less how he feels about gay marriage. My feelings on it? Why not, let them be miserable like the rest of us married folks...as I sit here waiting for my husband to get here, he's gonna make me late!!!!




.


----------



## ozymandias (Aug 1, 2012)

ohmt said:


> There are many sincere opinions that discriminate and do worse to others. I'm sure it was Hitler's sincere opinion that what he was doing was right (and no, I'm not comparing this situation to Hitler's, just proving a point).


Well said!

Celebrating freedom of speech in this country isn't something we necessarily need to "celebrate" as it's a right we already have and people voice it daily. Supporting CFA by eating there today is celebrating the content of the free speech. Would you eat there today if he'd celebrated his free speech by saying that in his view blacks shouldn't be allowed to marry it should be for whites only? I don't think so. I think peoples true feelings have been shown - which is fine - believing in the biblical view of marriage is your right. Supporting businesses who have anti gay marriage stances is also your right.



CharlesFamily said:


> We are so busy telling people what we are against, that they don't know what we stand for - the all-consuming love of Jesus Christ.
> 
> Barbara


Well here's one thing we agree on CF



A lot of in the news christian groups and individuals sure aren't helping the entire groups public relations image lol.


----------



## Flying minis (Aug 1, 2012)

I think the comparison to Hitler believing in what he was doing is exactly the OPPOSITE of this situation - you're using it as an example of free speech that shouldn't have been tolerated - but don't you see, it's exactly the opposite? Hitler could do as he wished BECAUSE there was not free speech for anyone else! Germans could not oppose what he said, or they would be summarily killed. There was NO free speech for the average German in Nazi Germany - you had to believe and think as the fuhrer did. In this situation, CFA has the freedom to say something that many of us don't agree with (although realize, many DO agree also), and those of us who don't agree have the right to say so, argue, and boycott. Hardly the same situation as Nazi Germany. Once we start deciding who is and is not allowed to speak their opinions, the whole concept of freedom of speech is in jeopardy.

And if his opinion had been against black marriage (or perhaps inter-racial marriage - as there are still many people who will argue that point), I would feel the same way. He has the right to state his opinion and beliefs. I have the right to state and act on mine. He did NOT condemn gay marriage, did not advocate violence, did not fulfill any of the requirements for "hate speech". The whole point of tolerance is that you can tolerate beliefs you DON'T agree with, I think we forget that sometimes, saying we are tolerant - but really only being tolerant when we agree with someone else's beliefs.

And lastly, I agree Ozy, we don't need to "celebrate" freedom of speech, but we certainly need to defend it, lest we lose it.


----------



## Matt73 (Aug 1, 2012)

I have no idea what Chick-fil-A is...but I DO think it's stupid for a business owner to voice his or her religious or political beliefs; isn't the food business about providing a good product and getting as much people as possible to want that product?!

So, yeah, i agree with what some others have said on here, I support free speech 100%...but does that mean that everyone has to love what you say and just keep supporting you? Ummm....no. Would you, Jill, have supported a business that spoke out to not allow women to vote in the early 20th century? Women couldn't become doctors until around the same time. What about interracial marriage? Would you have marched right in there and scarfed down their chicken sandwich? Would you have respected me if I did that? Here's a great vid for all those people that think its just so gosh darn awesome to be supportin' those that spout stupidity....

http://www.upworthy.com/i-dont-care-about-chicken-i-care-about-my-gay-friends


----------



## Ashley (Aug 1, 2012)

love it matt!


----------



## ozymandias (Aug 1, 2012)

Matt73 said:


> Here's a great vid for all those people that think its just so gosh darn awesome to be supportin' those that spout stupidity....
> 
> http://www.upworthy....-my-gay-friends


Thanks Matt





"They spent $2,000,000 in 2010 funding anti-gay organizations". I think if nothing else we've learned who really is tolerant of discrimination and who isn't. Sure hope no one choked on a chicken bone!


----------



## ohmt (Aug 1, 2012)

Flying minis, I think you missed my very last sentence



Somehow I fore-saw that post and tried to make sure my words were not taken the wrong way.

I'll try again.

I was not saying this situation is anything like Nazi Germany, I was simply making the point that no matter how sincere one's opinion may be, that does not make what they say/do ok. Sincerity for one can be very hurtful for another.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Aug 1, 2012)

I agree about free speech but what I don't tolerate at all is bigotry, racism, etc. I uphold those morales at all times. We don't have that chain in Canada but if we did I would uphold my morales and refrain from spending my money at such a business.


----------



## ozymandias (Aug 1, 2012)

Danielle_E. said:


> I agree about free speech but what I don't tolerate at all is bigotry, racism, etc. I uphold those morales at all times. We don't have that chain in Canada but if we did I would uphold my morales and refrain from spending my money at such a business.


Well said


----------



## CharlesFamily (Aug 1, 2012)

Sorry, I still don't see Mr. Cathy as spewing hatred. He was being interviewed by a Baptist organization and answered a question they asked him. He didn't take out full page ads in the NY Times berating homosexuals. He didn't go on CNN, Fox or MSNBC talking about how anyone who believes differently than him is going to He**. All he did was answer a question about his beliefs, which he is entitled to have.

No one has to agree with anyone else. I have to tolerate you, you have to tolerate me. I do not have to accept what you believe or do, no more than you have to accept what I believe or do. There is a difference between tolerance and acceptance. If you can't tolerate what Mr. Cathy stands for - don't eat his chicken. But don't spew hatred towards him for what he believes. Again, tolerance is a two-way street. Why does it matter so much what this one man says and thinks?? He has no power, he's not standing on a political platform with this agenda. He is the CEO of one company.

Barbara


----------



## Sue_C. (Aug 1, 2012)

http://www.snopes.com/photos/signs/chickfila.asp

Now, though we do not have this issue, and I really don't have to worry about it, not even having "Chick a Fil" here...I would personally rather eat dirt than spend five cents in one of them were I in a position that I had to crawl on my hands and knees past it to get to a greasy spoon.

Seriously..._there is a HUGE difference in supporting free speech, and supporting what was said._


----------



## ozymandias (Aug 1, 2012)

Sue_C. said:


> http://www.snopes.com/photos/signs/chickfila.asp
> 
> Now, though we do not have this issue, and I really don't have to worry about it, not even having "Chick a Fil" here...I would personally rather eat dirt than spend five cents in one of them were I in a position that I had to crawl on my hands and knees past it to get to a greasy spoon.
> 
> Seriously..._there is a HUGE difference in supporting free speech, and supporting what was said._


Bravo Sue.

I don't think anyone here is interested in him. It's the sad way others are not only condoning it but going out of their way to celebrate it.


----------



## HGFarm (Aug 1, 2012)

Well, here is my two cents worth on the whole issue- which probably really isnt even worth that much, LOL. Upon reading what he said, I dont see that he was being mean or hateful towards anyone. He was discussing HIS OWN beliefs. People jump on the bandwagon to make such a huge deal out of what he said about himself and his family values. By upholding what he believes to be moral and right, according to the Bible, people are so upset? It's his opinion. It's his beliefs. It's his life. And he has the right to say what he thought.

Yes, I agree, those claiming to be so tolerant, perhaps are not so at all. How DARE him not think the same way some others do?! I'm sorry but everyone in the world is different with different opinions on things. So you agree to disagree and move on- nobody is going to agree with everyone. You know the old saying - You can please some of the people some of the time....

I have never been accused of being poltically correct- I just say things like I see it. And I am certainly not going to wig out about someone expressing a different view, whether I believe in it or not. To me, THAT is part of being 'tolerant'.

For those of you that dont support gay marriage, would you boycott a business that does?

So are people going to boycott businesses where the owner supports Obamacare and you dont?

How about one whose owner believes in being or not being pro choice, if you were of the opposite opinion?

How about a business owned by an atheist instead of a Catholic?

I could go on but you get my drift - there would be an awful lot of boycotting going on.

In this world full of drugs, crime, gangs, embezzlement, prostitution, corruption and a million other things, I find it refreshing that someone still has FAMILY VALUES (which I find this country HORRIBLY lacking in anymore) with morals and is not afraid to admit what they believe in, whether others agree or not. Gosh if the man had said he cheated on his wife or didnt pay his taxes, would anyone have given notice? Would it have been made such a big deal of? Sorry but their are obviously a LOT of people out there who still believe in a 'christian marriage' - shame on them?? And shame on those who are intolerant of others' intolerance,

Am I being boycotted yet?


----------



## susanne (Aug 2, 2012)

.

*"If you can't tolerate what Mr. Cathy stands for - don't eat his chicken."*

*^THIS^* is what we're saying!

* *

*^THIS^* is what the boycott is all about.

Yet because of *^THIS^*, the RRs have their knickers in a twist.

Those who think this guy is all peachy can eat his food and his words to their hearts' content. I'll stay home.


----------



## HGFarm (Aug 2, 2012)

That's my point. He is supposed to be tolerant but others dont have to be?? Kind of a double edged sword there. If someone had not have made such a big deal about what Mr. Cathy said regarding his OWN personal beliefs, he would not have had record sales today and run out of food. Just my own opinion here, but seems that people in general are a little too thin skinned these days.

There are certainly much bigger issues out there for people to be 'sensitive' over. Geez.............


----------



## susanne (Aug 2, 2012)

I don't think my point is "exactly" your point at all. Mr. Cathy has the right to say what he wants -- nobody is questioning that. But we have the right not to eat his food. He made his bed and now he can lie in it. That's free enterprise.

Why should I be tolerant of something with which I vehemently disagree? I am totally in support of his right to free speech. He can say whatever he wishes, but I don't need to agree with him nor am I obligated to give him my business.


----------



## CharlesFamily (Aug 2, 2012)

Not eating there is exactly your right. Two mayors of large cities in this country saying they would block free enterprise because of what the CEO believes is not. And then they had to turn around and state what all of us knew - that actually they don't really have the power to do that anyway. I don't think it's necessarily the boycott people object to - it's the hate being thrown at Mr. Cathy in the name of tolerance.

Laurie, I agree with everything you said!


----------



## minimomNC (Aug 2, 2012)

The man loses several thousands of dollars every week because the stores are not open on Sunday, its says because he believes that families should be together on Sundays. Its his christian values that makes him do this. If you really thought about it before he made his statements, wouldn't you sort of already know what his stand would be on gay marriage? I for one, was not shocked so it never occured to me to be mad about it. I think the whole situation is just stupid. Don't eat there if you don't want to, eat there if you want to, so what. This has been so blown out of porportion. So much violence in the world and we are fighting over eating or not eating a chicken sandwich. Now I really am afraid for this country.


----------



## Flying minis (Aug 2, 2012)

Sue_C. said:


> Seriously..._there is a HUGE difference in supporting free speech, and supporting what was said._


In supporting what was said, I agree. However, there is not a difference in supporting free speech and tolerating what was said. That's the whole point of free speech - those whose beliefs DIFFER from yours are allowed to say so, no matter how abhorrent you believe those beliefs to be. I don't see that this man was trying to incite violence or in any way what he said qualified as "hate speech". Political correctness wants to say "free speech means you're free to say what I believe in." But free speech means "you are free to say that you believe things that I cannot stand." That said, I don't know if the Chick-Fil-A day was to protect free speech or to support what he said, but I suspect some of each. While I would be disappointed to know that friends of mine went in support of what he said, it is their right. If friends of mine went in support of free speech, I'm ok with that. But I don't think we can judge everyone who went without knowing their reasons.I think I'm done on this topic, because I'm realizing the truth of my previous statements - you can't change others beliefs without changing their experiences. I have explained my viewpoint, I am not trying to change anyone else's perhaps just make you think of alternatives. If that hasn't happened by now, it won't.


----------



## Jill (Aug 2, 2012)

minimomNC said:


> The man loses several thousands of dollars every week because the stores are not open on Sunday, its says because he believes that families should be together on Sundays. Its his christian values that makes him do this. ...


This may seem like splitting hairs to some people, but I want to point out that, no, his Christian values do not *make* him do anything. No set of values or beliefs make a person do something, rather, they may give a person the _*desire*_ to act in a specific manner. That might be the way you meant it, but since there is a big difference in making someone do something, and instilling a desire in someone to choose to do something, I wanted to draw the distinction.


----------



## HGFarm (Aug 2, 2012)

Minimom and flying minis, exactly.


----------



## ozymandias (Aug 2, 2012)

There are many, many things way more serious than one member of the RR expressing his "family values" (unless you happen to be a member of the LBGTQ community and then it's quite a big deal in the everyday living department).

I think people are confusing where tolerance needs to be expressed. There hasn't been anyone here who is intolerant of Mr.C's religion. He's obviously a Christian. Everyone is 100% tolerant of that. No one has said he doesn't have the right to be a Christian. He has all the right in the world to be a Christian, to base his life on his Bible.

But some people seem to think that tolerance of Mr. C's Christianity and tolerance of his right to have his biblical "values" (and I say "values" in quotes because IMO discrimination isn't a value to value no matter where it came from) has to include tolerance of discrimination just because it's biblicaly based.. The biblical view of marriage promotes discrimination and that's where people are, and should be, intolerant.

If we were tolerant of discrimination the world would be a pretty sad place for a lot of members of our society.

That's all people have been expressing. The same way the OP had the right to eat there on Support CFA Day others here have the right to not eat there because our values do not include discrimination.

I have a little chuckle at times when the RR flaunt family values as if the only way to have family values is to be a Christian. I'm not a Christian, in fact I'm very obviously someone who worships at the alter of science and truth. Does that mean I have no family values...well you'd better ask my hubby of 24 years, my two amazingly moral, good, productive sons, my neighbors who I help when they need it, my friends who know they can depend on me, my lack of a criminal record, my yearly charity donation amount etc. etc. and my family values do not include discrimination ! I want our gay members of LB to enjoy ALL of the rights and freedoms I enjoy.

In ending...tolerant of Mr. C's religion. Tolerant of his right to express it. Not tolerant of discrimination.


----------



## tagalong (Aug 2, 2012)

> I have to say, that many times I respect the right more than the left, because at least the right isn't hypocritical.


Ummm... no. Both sides are equally hypocritical - it just depends on the topic.



> I think the whole situation is just stupid. Don't eat there if you don't want to, eat there if you want to, so what. This has been so blown out of porportion. So much violence in the world and we are fighting over eating or not eating a chicken sandwich.


Well said. This is not an _OMG!!!! OMG!!! Freedom of Speech is being threatened!! Everyone be outraged!!!_ issue as it has been played up to be. Cathy can voice his opinion. Others can voice theirs. Does anyone really care what Roseanne Barr thinks? I sure as heck don't. And she sure as heck does not represent what everyone on "The Left" thinks. If a couple of lame mayors spoke up when they should not have... meh. Mayors/politicians say stupid things all the time and it is not as if they can actually ban a company from their entire area.

I ate at Chick Fil A once. Just another fast food chicken place - nothing extra special. I would not boycott it, though. And I expect there were many of those allegedly hypocritical lefties eating at Chick Fil A yesterday as well. Will Chick Fil A not sell their food to a married gay couple? That would depend on the local franchise owner - and Cathy would not issue a company-wide edict the way some have suggested.

This has definitely been blown waaaay out of proportion.


----------



## Jill (Aug 2, 2012)

ozymandias said:


> ...He's obviously a Christian. Everyone is 100% tolerant of that...


I disagree that this is the situation. All someone needs to do is tune into the news, read some newspapers, or visit a message board or social media spot to see that is NOT the case. Christianity and Christians are frequent targets and are not anywhere close to universally tolerated. Christian / Bible bashing is becoming as big a pastime for some as bible thumping may be for others.


----------



## minimomNC (Aug 2, 2012)

This man did not say he will not let the stores serve gay people, he did not say he wouldn't hire gay people, he didn't say he hated gays, He said, I don't approve of Gay Marriage. His values Make, yes make, him think in certain ways. He didn't desire to be that way, his values that he was raised with make his mind think that way. Its not a question of does he want to think this way, he thinks this way, period. More than likely nothing anyone says will change his mind. And again, so what. Just because someone voices their opinion doesn't make them wrong because they don't think the same way I do. Doesn't make me right either, opinions are just that, truly not right or wrong. So again, if you don't want that chicken sandwich, go eat a hamburger, its a free country, eat what you want. Order a pizza, I hear some of those places even bring them to you. This has really been a very clear definition of Making a Mountain out of Mole Hill.


----------



## Carriage (Aug 2, 2012)

Andi - I don't see anywhere where Dan Cathy said anything about burning in He** for all time. He was simply sharing the values that he holds for his family and his company.

I don't see anything that remotely resembles "hate filled."

As a Christian, the song by Casting Crowns best sums up what I wish all Christians were today. We are so busy telling people what we are against, that they don't know what we stand for - the all-consuming love of Jesus Christ.

Every stitch well said Barbara, Remember the "attack" is used to stifle and silence reasoning. It is one of the primary reasons that it is used and to great effect towards those who oppose. More so against the "luke warm" as they will be easily swayed due to cowardice.

Of course their was no bigotry in his belief held answer. Perhaps he should have lied or dodged the question?... Oh wait no, that's how we got here. The bigotry is toward the Christian who obeys God's word, always has been and will be. We were warned about this by Christ himself and the Bible is replete with examples through-out time. The first amendment no longer applies to the Christian and most especially the remnant Christian. Their problem is with what God said, repeatedly. The only way to get rid of the problem is to get rid of God. And here is the rub, but it is a good and noble one. My job is to not judge as that is God's job, my job is to love as Christ did and when presented with a chance, attempt to reason with and pray earnestly for the lost. If we focus on Christ's commandment (which handily synopsizes the 10 commandments, there is no room for hate as it is focused on love of God and fellow man. Now the opposition can make all manner of false claims against us and our intentions, however they will only be that, lies. In the face of such hated filled vitriol directed at us, we are to stay the course and "endure to the end". For when "we have done everything to stand" He will cause us to "stand". Our response cannot ever be hate as we are called to "consider it all joy".

As to the "mayor's" responses. Didn't know the other one till now and now I do. He's a hater! I do know MUCH about little Rahmie and know him to be a very evil little man and give no credence to his words whatsoever. ala "They will know you by your fruit".

It's sadly funny in that the good fight has not centered around the word of God and doctrine. It has centered around a sandwich, the business and the first amendment and the supposed Christian "bigots".What makes them bigots? Nothing other than a refusal to agree with that which God has called a sin. Now Christ came for the sinner (me) and loved the sinner (me) enough to freely lay down his life for them (and me). Surely this was not an act of "hatred" or "bigotry"..........

Lastly that this is the focus, at this time, with two freight trains barreling down on us from TWO tracks proves to me yet again that the public is so easily led by the nose to their programmed talking points by the complicit and owned media.

Hmmm. difficult choice, the staged Chik-Fil-A "incident" or the planned and rapidly approaching economic destruction at the hands of central banks and their supporters. While the situation is FAR worse than mentioned in the latter sentence, lets be sure to focus on the relatively inane so as to NOT unite and fix the former. Guess we are still good little robots.. I try not to waste time here anymore but felled compelled to stand with a fellow Christian. Well done Miss Barbara.

Reading Bonhoeffer right now and find the parallels with our country today, striking.

Bb


----------



## ozymandias (Aug 2, 2012)

Jill said:


> Bible bashing is becoming as big a pastime for some as bible thumping may be for others.


Could this be because of situation like this one? Look at how many threads there have been on LB regarding some of the RR's attacks on gays? It's only coming from the RR and they are basing it on biblical teachings.

I don't consider disagreeing with facts as bible bashing. It's no skin off my nose if my adult neighbor believes there's a large jolly man who wears a red suit, flies around the night sky on a sled pulled by magical flying reindeer and somehow delivers presents to every single house in the entire world one winters evening. I certainly respect his right to believe that but it doesn't mean I have to agree with it or can't discuss it without it being called "bashing". I'm still in awe that he got two full size Polaris ATV's down my chimney when I don't have a chimney lol. Guess that's where "faith" comes into play


----------



## ozymandias (Aug 2, 2012)

minimomNC said:


> Its not a question of does he want to think this way,


It's totally a "question of does he want to think this way". Religion is 100% free choice. No one, in the U.S.A. is forced to believe in a certain religion.


----------



## minimomNC (Aug 2, 2012)

Bottom line, the man has a right to think however he wants too, he has not harmed a single person with what he believes. If he hadn't said a word, no ones life would have changed at all, you would still be eating a chicken sandwich or not. What he thinks should not make this much of a difference. Its just crazy that so many people are making so much fuss about one man's opinion. There are millions of people who do not believe in gay marriage, and have said so, but I guess because it didn't involve chicken, it wasn't catastrophic news worthy.


----------



## lil hoofbeats (Aug 2, 2012)

> But honestly...I don't expect any less from christians than to continue the hate, racism and bigotry that the bible calls for. By participating in the eatathon there today you are not distinguishing between his freedom to speak and the content of his speach and so in my eyes - ANYONE eating there today is supporting the content of his speech - undeniable discrimination against gay people - SHAME on you.


They, and anyone else, for that matter, are, of course, free to speak, just as am I when I voice my opposition to HATE!

And everyone knows that what was really said, and that was "Eat Mor Chikin" *not*"love thy neighbor!"


----------



## vickie gee (Aug 2, 2012)

Carriage said:


> Andi - I don't see anywhere where Dan Cathy said anything about burning in He** for all time. He was simply sharing the values that he holds for his family and his company.
> 
> I don't see anything that remotely resembles "hate filled."
> 
> ...


*Carriage, first of all I will admit that I have never finished reading 90% of the posts or replies you have made in the past because my little brain, although be it somewhat analytical, cannot take in the content nor context without extra effort on my part. You come across as very intelligent and wise *



* and intellectual to the point that I have to really **try hard** to get what you are saying. Okay, so I put forth some extra effort to comprehend and I just want to say "thanks." Of course I stand with you and Barbara on the Christ based sentiment, but that is not new or news. However, when you mention **central banks** and **staged** you got my attention. I understand that if our 1st amendment rights are done away with we head down the path to destroy all Americans. Then if **they** can take away our 2nd amendment rights then **they** are well on the way to taking over the financial holdings of all Americans. Robots indeed. All the riot gear that has been purchased by the guv lately.........hmmm, October surprise, perhaps? Whistle blowers have begun to blow. I know to some people this sounds so far off topic and I certainly am not trying to trivialize the gay marriage issue for people on either side of it. As far as the Chick-Fil-A "incident" being staged I will say that when you see thousands of people turning out at a single restaurant to buy waffle fries, chicken sandwiches, and shakes and the majority of them are seemingly there because they do not want to tolerate free speech being threatened you start seeing them as "votes." The way I see it is this: If people will stand outside in the heat to even get into the wait line and patiently wait 45 minutes to place a fast food order these are people that are going to turn up at the voting booths because they feel that their everyday rights are being threatened. Carriage, your idea of something being staged could be very different than mine. I hope you come back (totally do get you on the wasting time comment) and expand on your view. Maybe Huckabee is trying to help us "take our country back" (a Hannity phrase) and deserves more credit than I would have ever given him in the past. *


----------



## Minimor (Aug 2, 2012)

Gee ozy--what does Santa have to do with believing in God? I don't recall Santa being mentioned in the bible and for most of us they are two separate things.

Which now makes me wonder-- if you don't belied in God then you must not believe in Jesus...so why do you celebrate Christmas (which you must do if you got an ATV down the non existing chimney)???


----------



## vickie gee (Aug 2, 2012)

HGFarm said:


> Minimom and flying minis, exactly.


Ditto...

singing (and minimor!)


----------



## ozymandias (Aug 2, 2012)

Minimor said:


> Gee oxy--what does Santa have to do with believing in God? I don't recall Santa being mentioned in the bible and for most of us they are two separate things.
> 
> Which now makes me wonder-- if you don't belied in God then you must not believe in Jesus...so why do you celebrate Christmas (which you must do if you got an ATV down the non existing chimney)???


Santa has nothing to do with god...not sure where you got that from. My point was that I don't care what people believe in - you can believe in the Christian God, or Santa or Hanuman the monkey god or nothing at all if you so desire



Each to their own.

As for celebrating Christmas - of course I celebrate it but not as the birth of Christ that would be silly as I'm not a Christian. If you do a little research you'll see it was "our holiday" long before Christians decided to make it the day Christ was born



In fact it was some of these other myths taken from other religions that the whole birth of Christ was based on right down to the wise men, and star in the East


----------



## Jill (Aug 2, 2012)

Minimor said:


> Gee ozy--what does Santa have to do with believing in God? I don't recall Santa being mentioned in the bible and for most of us they are two separate things.
> 
> Which now makes me wonder-- if you don't belied in God then you must not believe in Jesus...so why do you celebrate Christmas (which you must do if you got an ATV down the non existing chimney)???


Okay, this post sure did make me smile and nod. YES for sure





There's a big difference in not beleiveing in something and mocking those who do...





AND, Chick-Fil-A could not purchase better advertising than the current media and internet storm


----------



## Jill (Aug 2, 2012)

ozymandias said:


> As for celebrating Christmas - of course I celebrate it but not as the birth of Christ...


WELL....... at the risk of presenting an inconvenient truth:



DICTIONARY.com said:


> CHRISTMAS: the annual festival of the Christian church commemorating the birth of *Jesus** ...*


----------



## ozymandias (Aug 2, 2012)

Jill said:


> WELL....... at the risk of setting a presenting an inconvenient truth:


Well of course...you looked up the word CHRISTMAS (smacking self on head LOL)


----------



## ozymandias (Aug 2, 2012)

Jill said:


> There's a big difference in not beleiveing in something and mocking those who do...


Do you find presenting facts and truth to be mocking? If so then you'll find a lot of mocking from the scientific community towards most religions. Read the signature at the bottom of my posts...I don't find the truth to be any form of mocking what-so-ever.



. Do you think Steven Hawking, one of this centuries greatest minds, is mocking religion when he says there is no scientific evidence for a god? Of course not. He's just making a statement in favor of science.


----------



## Carriage (Aug 2, 2012)

There's a big difference in not beleiveing in something and mocking those who do...






AND, Chick-Fil-A could not purchase better advertising than the current media and internet storm





Yes Miss Jill to both points.

I said right after this world stopping "revelation", that the Church could easily make Chik-Fil-A the most successful franchise of all time, nearly overnight.

Well said.

Bb


----------



## Carriage (Aug 2, 2012)

WELL....... at the risk of presenting an inconvenient truth:

DICTIONARY.com said:

CHRISTMAS: the annual festival of the Christian church commemorating the birth of *Jesus** ...*

*Well ain't that convenient, almost like they were made for each other....*

*Bb*


----------



## Carriage (Aug 2, 2012)

*Carriage, your idea of something being staged could be very different than mine. I hope you come back (totally do get you on the wasting time comment) and expand on your view. Maybe Huckabee is trying to help us "take our country back" (a Hannity phrase) and deserves more credit than I would have ever given him in the past. *

Well Miss Vickie

When I use the word staged, sometimes it is just instinct, but instinct with many years of experience behind it. History being a great teacher and all, its about looking for and recognizing patterns and events that culminate from those patterns. I have found that whenever a "news story" is waved in front of your face 24/7 and with the givens this one has especially, that there is either something of huge importance not being covered but rather buried purposefully or that an agenda is being pursued to some end. Usually with legislation (or executive order) to follow. As I understand it, this interview was with a Christian publication. While it can happen and on rare occasion actually does,... When was the last time you saw a story from a sleepy little publication and especially a Christian one trotted out and promoted to the "public" like this? Does this mean it was "staged". Well no, however it does have indications leading one potentially, to think so. I can't speak to Mr. Huchabee's intentions as I don't know. But I will say this, its far past time for the closet Christian to develop a set and be either "hot or cold".

As to my writing, I apologize, I am neither an orator or a writer and have never claimed to be. To know me however is to know that I will always speak the truth and do my best to do so in love. As I am most interested in being used to awaken folk to the the fate awaiting us, I realized that I wasn't able to make headway towards the root of the problem. Rather things like this are fought over and about rather than bailing the water out of the lifeboat that is rapidly flooding. Human nature being what it is, the fix is personal and too difficult. Human nature seems to exist on a steep hill, its real easy to go downhill. It's even difficult and requires effort not to. But to improve requires one to move uphill. And THAT is hard, never ending and requires personal sacrifice. It's also the road for me and mine. Cool thing about this road though is that there is never a rush hour and you got the road to your self many times. However, and this is an invitation, we would be happy to have company and travel together.

Suprise? yes and for sure. All of the indicators and players are in place. The question is when and to an extent in what forms.

Prepar as best you can for you and you's and understand that ministry opportunities will abound. Share the food, share the gospel kinda thing. But above all love.


----------



## ozymandias (Aug 2, 2012)

Carriage said:


> WELL....... at the risk of presenting an inconvenient truth:
> 
> DICTIONARY.com said:
> 
> ...


Well no duh ! Of course if you look up "Christmas" it will say that *rolling eyes* lol.

*"Why do many Christians celebrate Christmas on the 25th of December, if that is not when he was born?*

The date was chosen by the Roman Catholic Church. Because Rome dominated most of the “Christian” world for centuries, the date became tradition throughout most of Christendom.

The original significance of December 25 is that it was a well-known festival day celebrating the annual return of the sun. December 21 is the winter solstice (shortest day of the year and thus a key date on the calendar), and December 25 is the first day that ancients could clearly note that the days were definitely getting longer and the sunlight was returning.

So, why was December 25 chosen to remember Jesus Christ’s birth with a mass (or Communion supper)? Since no one knows the day of his birth, the Roman Catholic Church felt free to chose this date. The Church wished to replace the pagan festival with a Christian holy day (holiday). The psychology was that is easier to take away an traditional festival from the population, when you can replace it with another one. Otherwise, the Church would have left a void where there was a long-standing tradition, and risked producing a discontented population and a rapid return to the old ways."


----------



## vickie gee (Aug 2, 2012)

Carriage,

You are good at what you say. I have a short attention span and if something is lengthy or just does not immediately get my attention I either skim past it or re-read. Nothing personal. I *do* get you on this, I assure you. I still want to compare notes on what to expect surprisewise but I do not think this is the place so I will possibly PM you sometime soon.


----------



## maestoso (Aug 2, 2012)

This response will seem somewhat disjointed... so much to respond to that I don't know where to start. Here goes...

Advertisements? Yes, for a minute, Chic Fil A will be laughing all the way to the bank with the surge in profits from all of this. Let's think long-term however. His surge in support right now is the every day person who's been easily mesmerized by all the propaganda. Not to mention, regardless of one's beliefs, if all you are seeing on the news is fried chicken, that is where your mind is going to take you. Most of us have little self-control when it comes to food so it's likely that a large percentage of the surge in business has little to do with wanting to support freedom of speech, and more to do with an image being shoved into your face. When the media slows down, so will the fried chicken cravings, and so will the business. Unfortunately for Chic Fil A, the company has made a long-lasting impression on major corporations that will never support or bring business to the company again. Therefor it's extremely likely that when all is said and done, Chic Fil A has done more harm to itself than good.

This particular incident, like so many supposed religious backed arguments, makes me giggle. Having grown up going to church I'm familiar with much of the teachings. The first I'd like to point out is that God does not set a tier of sins, meaning, one is not worse than the other. All sins are mistakes in the eyes of God and all sins are forgiven with repentance. Among about a billion sins listed in the bible are homosexuality and gluttony. Again, a sin is a sin is a sin. Since Chic Fil A markets primarily food with very poor nutritional value with calorie counts exponentially higher than a body needs and uses adds and propaganda to sell more and more and more, no reasonable person could argue that this wouldn't be constituted as gluttony. Back to Mr. Chic Fil A. Here's what I don't like... For a man to stand there and take a stance which is backed on religious belief and considered a matter of morality and faith, it's extremely hypocritical to turn around and make a living that encourages and persuades people to sin. I of course don't think he, or any unhealthy fast food chain is doing anything wrong, but if we are going to stick to the word of God as it is written in the Bible, these are facts that you cannot ignore. So then we have to assume that if he feels that his living is a moral one, then it must be a matter of the way in which he is interpreting the word of God. If that's the case, who decides what scripture is to be taken literally and what scripture is considered vague with room to modify?

Furthermore... Anyone who believes the appreciation day was genuinely an act of celebrating freedom of speech is either easily persuaded or extremely stubborn. A reasonable person with a bit of critical thinking skills should have at least considered alternative motives. One being that the company was looking for a way to gain a surge in business knowing that their reputation had been shaken. Another being that the event was a way to rally the support in his stance against same-sex marriage.

I have several Christian friends that are amazing people and I respect them to a great extent. They are faithful in their believes. They celebrate their faith in a positive. They celebrate their love of Jesus. They celebrate their appreciate for the blessings they receive. They celebrate having a God to rely on.

This appreciation day was not a celebration of freedom or a celebration of beliefs. It was a celebration of hate. A celebration of their stance against a group of people. A celebration that they feel they deserve a right that other citizens do not.

The word of God teaches a love for everyone regardless of their sins. It does not teach hatred. It does not encourage an outright attack on a group of people and that is what some christians feel is their mission.

Someone here quoted something to the effect of "Some Christians are so intent on advertising what they stand against that nobody has a chance to see what they stand for." That is brilliant, and so true.

I have respect for anyone who can articulate and stand for a personal belief. I have respect for anyone who celebrates that in a positive way.

The nature of religion is that one believes their way is the "right" way. But somehow, at some point, the focus has turned towards homosexuals. I have not seen nor heard of any movement to take away marriage rights from an atheist, muslim, buddhist, murderer, child molester, etc. It's all about the gays. As someone against same-sex marriage, most of you are not taking a stand on a belief, you are taking that belief, picking it apart, and adapting it, focusing it, and choosing how to guide it. You are targeting one small piece of a large population that doesn't follow your own standard and attacking that piece. The fact that you are not looking at the big picture, and only the pieces you choose, suggests that it is more than just your religious beliefs. Something else is there. Perhaps fear or ignorance? Perhaps something else...

This is a matter of equal rights. Gays deserve equal rights just as much as women, Jews, African Americans, etc. 70 years ago having to fight for equal rights was simply a sign of the times. In 2012 we are far beyond the simple notion of equality. This is hate. This is judgement. This is self-ritiousness. Equality is not equality unless it is offered to everyone. No one can claim to stand for equality and stand against same-sex marriage at the same time. No educated independent thinker anyway.

OK. You take a stand for free speech and eat up at Chic Fil A. I'm taking a stand for free-flowing arteries and a stand against IBS and not eating there.


----------



## susanne (Aug 2, 2012)

.

Maestoso, you speak the truth, and you say it with eloquence.

.


----------



## CharlesFamily (Aug 3, 2012)

maestoso said:


> This particular incident, like so many supposed religious backed arguments, makes me giggle. Having grown up going to church I'm familiar with much of the teachings. The first I'd like to point out is that God does not set a tier of sins, meaning, one is not worse than the other. All sins are mistakes in the eyes of God and all sins are forgiven with repentance. Among about a billion sins listed in the bible are homosexuality and gluttony. Again, a sin is a sin is a sin. Since Chic Fil A markets primarily food with very poor nutritional value with calorie counts exponentially higher than a body needs and uses adds and propaganda to sell more and more and more, no reasonable person could argue that this wouldn't be constituted as gluttony. Back to Mr. Chic Fil A. Here's what I don't like... For a man to stand there and take a stance which is backed on religious belief and considered a matter of morality and faith, it's extremely hypocritical to turn around and make a living that encourages and persuades people to sin. I of course don't think he, or any unhealthy fast food chain is doing anything wrong, but if we are going to stick to the word of God as it is written in the Bible, these are facts that you cannot ignore. So then we have to assume that if he feels that his living is a moral one, then it must be a matter of the way in which he is interpreting the word of God. If that's the case, who decides what scripture is to be taken literally and what scripture is considered vague with room to modify?


Matt -



I had not heard this argument (gluttony) before used in this fight, but you make a very valid point. I had actually used a similar argument before talking to someone about sin and asked him if he was going to stand at the door to the church and call out everyone on their sin as they came through the door. When I asked him if he was going to stand there the next Sunday and call me out on my gluttony (I'll admit, I'm kind of fluffy



) and he looked appalled at the thought. Then I told him he had absolutely no right to stand there and call anyone else out on any other sin. And I completely agree with you 100% that there is no "tier to sin." And a lot of people want to forget that inconvenient truth. There is not one of us who stands blameless. Much of this, I won't get to understand until I get to Heaven. I don't have all of the answers. My awesome, mighty and supreme God does - and He is the only One who gets to judge.

I had said previously that I don't believe you should make laws against gay marriage. That is legislating morality and you cannot do that if we all don't share the same moral values. And we don't.

A lot of people on both sides of this argument want to put all Christians in this nice little "we hate everyone who isn't like us" box. And there are a lot of outspoken people (I will not call them Christians) who speak with hate and I wish someone would put them in a box and stick them somewhere. I don't lump Mr. Cathy in with these people for many of the reasons I have previously stated - first and foremost I don't see hate in his words.

There are many of my faith who would condemn me because of my view on this subject. And there are many on the other side who will condemn me because of my faith. Good thing I only face one Judge, too.

Because so many seem to like the Casting Crowns quote, I'm going to end my rambling with the link to that song. This is a Christian group that speaks a lot of truth in their songs. The song is "Jesus, Friend of Sinners" - again that would be ALL of us.



I've enjoyed the respectful tone of this topic. I don't participate in a lot of them, but I read everything. God bless!

Barbara


----------



## Jill (Aug 3, 2012)

Looks like there's a list of additional Christian companies you may choose to support or boycott (because they have decided to voice a point of view) and the list includes:


Forever 21

Interstate Battery

Tyson Foods

In-N-Out Burger

Hobby Lobby


Source: http://www.theblaze....le-based-faith/



maestoso said:


> This appreciation day was not a celebration of freedom or a celebration of beliefs. It was a celebration of hate. A celebration of their stance against a group of people. A celebration that they feel they deserve a right that other citizens do not.


That was certainly not what I was doing when I enjoyed a _healthy_ grilled chicken sandwhich and sugar free lemonade on Wednesday at Chick-Fil-A. HUGE lines of people across the country were there to demonstrate an appreciation for the freedom of speech and support of someone who is being bashed because he articulated an opinion. 



William F. Buckley said:


> Though liberals do a great deal of talking about hearing other points of view, it sometimes shocks them to learn that there are other points of view.


----------



## vickie gee (Aug 3, 2012)

Good morning Barbara. Enjoyed Casting Crowns with my coffee...thanks for reminding me of how much music can set my mood. I guess I will turn up the Third Day to get me through the rest of the morning.



me some Mac Powell.


----------



## CharlesFamily (Aug 3, 2012)

Good Morning Vickie! So glad you enjoyed it! LOVE Third Day too! We had a chance to see them in concert last year. They are awesome! Two of my other favorites are Sanctus Real and Jeremy Camp. My husband loves Sidewalk Prophets. Have a good morning!

P.S. - Ecuador was AMAZING! Anytime you want, I would love to have a chance to tell you all about it!

Barbara


----------



## HGFarm (Aug 3, 2012)

I am sure that the term 'gluttony' was refering to more than just food when it was written. And I am sure it did not refer to just an occasional meal.

It is not a sin to be gay- however it is my understanding that it is a sin to participate actively (sexually) as a gay, if you want to be really technical about things.

I am just appalled at how vicious people have gotten about all this- A Christian man talking about his OWN lifestyle and values and he gets run over by a Mack truck because of it. As I mentioned before- if he had cheated on his wife, not paid his taxes, etc... would anyone even have noticed? At least he is honest and stands behind what he believes- whether others agree or not.

His company does not choose who they serve and who they dont.

Wake up people- no one is ever going to be forced to all think the same way or they may as well just abolish the human race and replace it with robots. What a boring place it would be.

By the way, I support honesty, morals and ethics, no matter who you are. And I stand behind what I personally believe too, regardless if others agree or disagree. It's just the way life is.



And you all are fully entitled to your own beliefs as well, without me telling you it is wrong if it doesnt match mine. I would only expect that others do the same.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Aug 3, 2012)

Again, I say 'Bravo', this time to you, Laurie(HG)! Also to a few other posters on this thread: I imagine they can guess who I refer to.

Being viciously judgemental, combined with nasty attack methods, designed to 'punish' virtually anyone who has the audacity to not share the attackers' views, seems to be rampant in our society today...that, and being absolutely DRIVEN to let those with other viewpoints, beliefs, and opinions know how "WRONG" they are...pretty sure proof of that lies with a few in this very thread, IMO. How even more piteous would our current world be if EVERYONE felt the need to do that to all who do not share 'THEIR' positions? It is bad, and sad, enough that there exist people who are obcessed with portraying differences of outlook as HATE...but then,that makes a good 'buzzword'to use in an attempt to heat emotions and (hopefully, for those using such tactics)succeed in bullying, others whose positions differ from theirs.

Of course, these are my personal opinions, which I have formed in long years of life experience and observation of human behavior.I came by them after deep consideration, and I stand by them(and I applaud Laurie's last paragraph especially; it is SO well-stated!

Margo


----------



## Carolyn R (Aug 3, 2012)

Bravo, Well said, and at the risk of showing my Christian beliefs, AMEN!


----------



## tagalong (Aug 3, 2012)

And then we have THIS jerk... he is - or rather, WAS - the CFO for his company. He lost his job due to this lame video that he posted on YouTube and then deleted - but others had saved it.

The girl at the window was AMAZING and should get a bonus/promotion/something...


----------



## HGFarm (Aug 3, 2012)

Yep, she handled it well for being completely sucker punched by this idiot. Glad to hear he is no longer employed there. How utterly embarrassing- but he is probably not even bright enough to be embarrassed.


----------



## ozymandias (Aug 3, 2012)

Carolyn R said:


> Bravo, Well said, and at the risk of showing my Christian beliefs, AMEN!


I'm glad you can share your Christian beliefs too Carolyn. I'm glad that we live in a country where you and the others who have posted in support are allowed the freedom to do so. We need to cherish that freedom



.

The only thing that saddens me is that their are victims of those beliefs too. I've seen and heard a lot of discrimination towards the LBGHQ community and every time it's coming from the side of religion. If that give you cause to celebrate, then I'm happy for you that you have that opportunity here in this country of ours. For lists of businesses sharing the same anti gay "family values" sentiment to be posted just saddens me. Gay's don't choose their lifestyle. It's not something they have any control over any more than you have control over the color of your eyes or skin. They are born gay - why would anyone or any group want to make someones life a harder struggle than it has to be. Do you know how many gay people kill themselves because they can't live with the treatment they get from others?

I haven't seen anything on the news about CFA because I was away on vacation with no TV, I'm just participating in a debate going on here between people voicing views on either side. I'm not a Christian but if I were one I personally wouldn't be celebrating these particular family values or the right to voice them. I think my morals as a human would override any biblical "guidance" to discriminate against a group of (from my experience) very kind, loving, family orientated Americans. I'd be ashamed to know the hurt I would be causing others by holding those beliefs and IMO it would be wrong. JMHO.


----------



## ozymandias (Aug 3, 2012)

tagalong said:


> And then we have THIS jerk... he is - or rather, WAS - the CFO for his company. He lost his job due to this lame video that he posted on YouTube and then deleted - but others had saved it.
> 
> The girl at the window was AMAZING and should get a bonus/promotion/something...


Wow, what a Jacka** . How could he be so mean and HATEFUL !!!! That girl deserves a medal for remaining so polite and civil to him. I think I'd have delivered his free water to the front of his clean shirt lol.


----------



## ohmt (Aug 3, 2012)

Confused here...he was exercising free speech/expressing his views, without physically hurting anyone, and people are happy he was fired? See guys, I knew it wasn't all about that.

He was an as* though and I am so impressed with how the young woman handled that (though I was expecting worse). Class act.


----------



## Jill (Aug 3, 2012)

We had to take our puppy, Dozer, to get his last puppy shots today, we didn't feel like cooking when we got home and were hungry so it as grilled chicken sandwiches from Chick-Fil-A again today. Didn't see any "protestors" there for the "Kiss In" demonstration, either, but saw plenty of people eating chicken



. Dozer said he would like to register as a supporter of Chick-Fil-A, too, because chicken strips are what's happening in his world this evening


----------



## Sonya (Aug 3, 2012)

Physically hurt someone, no, but verbally, yes he did...you should be ashamed of yourself or something like that....you can see the young lady was shaken by her heavy breathing and avoidance of eye contact. If chic fil a expressed something similiar, I would not be saying that those words are free speech, Mr. Cathy never said anyone should be ashamed, he just voiced his beliefs on marriage....big difference. I personally don't see what the big deal is, he is just one man who voiced his opinion on marriage...I am beginning to think maybe Carriage is onto something with the 'staged' scenerio....not that Mr. Cathy's words were staged but the whole way this was presented to the public was staged...and I don't think it was chic fil a who initiated it.


----------



## vickie gee (Aug 3, 2012)

ohmt said:


> Confused here...he was exercising free speech/expressing his views, without physically hurting anyone, and people are happy he was fired? See guys, I knew it wasn't all about that.
> 
> He was an as* though and I am so impressed with how the young woman handled that (though I was expecting worse). Class act.


I tried to post the link for the statement the company issued and it failed. Sorry. Anyway, the company is called Vante and they are based in Arizona.


----------



## maestoso (Aug 3, 2012)

I still don't know how to quote anyone here, but a recent poster did an EXCELLENT job of illustrating my point TO A TEA!!! THANK YOU




You said.... "I am sure gluttony refers to something much more extreme than a meal here and there.."

Ummm how are you so sure? The Bible did not come with a glossary. This is what I mean... interpretation. It's far to convenient to interpret the scripture to suit our own conscience. If everybody would REALLY do what the Bible says, which is to love one another, we wouldn't be having these debates because nobody would be worrying about the choices someone else is making.

By the way, I did some research...

Some Christian groups have indeed defined gluttony. One definition is seeking "delicacies" to gratify a vile sense of taste.

Some define it as eating before a meal to gratify hunger.

Others... eating too eagerly, eating too quickly, thinking about food, eating costly foods etc.

Anywho, I'm sure Chic Fil A and those who purchase their "meals" fall into at least one if not several of those definitions. Therefor, all sinners. So you can step right in line with the gays.

I might also mention, that if we want to dive even deeper, gluttony is one of the 7 deadly since. Homosexuality, however, is not.

I think the man in the video was wrong for what he did. It was absolutely OK for him to say that he feels the corporation is hateful, but certainly not OK for him to single out this one employee. I certainly would never work there, but I am also blessed to have an education and resources that helped me get a satisfying job. I have choices and many do not. That girl could rely on this job to feed her child for all we know.


----------



## ohmt (Aug 3, 2012)

"Physically hurt someone, no, but verbally, yes he did"

There we go, thank you


----------



## Sonya (Aug 3, 2012)

Mr Cathy never said anything of the sorts, he just expressed his beliefs on marriage....if he said 'all gay people should be ashamed of themselves' than thats a different story. He did not belittle anyone personally....as for the fool in the video, I agree if he wanted to express his dislike of Chic Fil a, yes he could say he disliked the company and thought they were hateful....but to tell this girl she should be ashamed of herself is on a total different level. I know some do use those words to harm the homosexual community and I certainly don't support that, however Chic Fil A never said such things.


----------



## Sonya (Aug 3, 2012)

Sorry, double post


----------



## maestoso (Aug 3, 2012)

To say that gays don't deserve the right to marry is the EXACT SAME THING as saying they should be ashamed. You can't separate the two. You take a position that you don't think there's anything wrong with being gay and then say that they don't deserve a right that straight people do.


----------



## barnbum (Aug 3, 2012)

CharlesFamily said:


> Sorry Ozy, I am fresh out of stones today! And so grateful no one has thrown one at me yet - because I'm a sinner, too. I don't hate anyone - ever. And I think it makes it easier to characterize Christians as hate-filled people, when it is just the opposite.
> 
> And here is the direct quote from Dan Cathy:
> 
> ...


Thanks, Barbara. You said it so well, so I don't have to come up with something. ;-) The fact someone can turn this person's values into an issue boggles my mind. Heavy sigh. BUT--the issue seems to have been good for his business!  We don't have any around here--so someone eat there for me! I like lots of ketchup on my fries!


----------



## rockin r (Aug 3, 2012)

As I sit here right now watching the news, our Soldiers are being killed, A young man killed people in a movie theater, and their families are devastated. 2 young girls are missing, my home state Oklahoma, is on fire that is out of control, people have lost their homes and everything they own. Animals and children are being beaten, starved and neglected. I guess I am out of touch. Freedom of speech? As Americans we are all entitled to it. How we interpret what is said causes the lines to be drawn.

The United States must be in a very good place, if this is all that Americans have to fuss about.


----------



## barnbum (Aug 3, 2012)

Jill said:


> We had to take our puppy, Dozer, to get his last puppy shots today, we didn't feel like cooking when we got home and were hungry so it as grilled chicken sandwiches from Chick-Fil-A again today. Didn't see any "protestors" there for the "Kiss In" demonstration, either, but saw plenty of people eating chicken
> 
> 
> 
> . Dozer said he would like to register as a supporter of Chick-Fil-A, too, because chicken strips are what's happening in his world this evening


----------



## Sonya (Aug 3, 2012)

Well I guess if it's the same meastoso, than that must be what our current prez of the US was saying when he ran for office in 08, because he also thought then that marriage should between man and woman, was he saying 'shame on all the gays'?


----------



## Sonya (Aug 3, 2012)

I agree Rockin R, this was blown way out of proportion because of a business owners belief, he isn't running for political office....nor can his statements convince anyone of what they already believe or support.


----------



## CharlesFamily (Aug 3, 2012)

Sonya said:


> Physically hurt someone, no, but verbally, yes he did...you should be ashamed of yourself or something like that....you can see the young lady was shaken by her heavy breathing and avoidance of eye contact. If chic fil a expressed something similiar, I would not be saying that those words are free speech, Mr. Cathy never said anyone should be ashamed, he just voiced his beliefs on marriage....big difference. I personally don't see what the big deal is, he is just one man who voiced his opinion on marriage...I am beginning to think maybe Carriage is onto something with the 'staged' scenerio....not that Mr. Cathy's words were staged but the whole way this was presented to the public was staged...and I don't think it was chic fil a who initiated it.


Agree 100% with this!



Sonya said:


> Physically hurt someone, no, but verbally, yes he did...you should be ashamed of yourself or something like that....you can see the young lady was shaken by her heavy breathing and avoidance of eye contact. If chic fil a expressed something similiar, I would not be saying that those words are free speech, Mr. Cathy never said anyone should be ashamed, he just voiced his beliefs on marriage....big difference. I personally don't see what the big deal is, he is just one man who voiced his opinion on marriage...I am beginning to think maybe Carriage is onto something with the 'staged' scenerio....not that Mr. Cathy's words were staged but the whole way this was presented to the public was staged...and I don't think it was chic fil a who initiated it.


Agree 100% with this!


----------



## maestoso (Aug 3, 2012)

I don't know what Obama said at the time, but I have never been, nor am I now despite his recent support, a huge fan of Obama. But if he said at the time that gays should not be allowed to marry, then yes, he absolutely was saying that they are inferior or heterosexuals.

It's kind of like saying that you son't support abortion except in the case of rape. The only reason not to support abortion is because you feel it is morally wrong because you believe that it kills a living soul.

So.. if that's what one believes, why does it matter how the pregnancy happened? In the case of a fetus as the result of rape, and the fetus as the result of a partnership, neither fetus is any more at fault for having existed than they other. Both are living souls, etc. So why is it any more moral to have an abortion because of rape than have an abortion because of an unplanned pregnancy? I'm not saying I do or don't believe in any of this. I'm also not trying to explode another controversial subject. My point is, the justification doesn't make sense.

You know, if Chic Fil A would just say "I don't believe in gay marriage because I don't like the gays, because I think they're weird... just because I do." Or.. "I only apply certain scriptures to my life and I leave out the ones I don't understand or feel like ignoring." Or.. "I believe my own sinse aren't as bad as those of the gays, that's why I should be able to get married and they shouldn't." I would respect that far more than I respect it's or any other person's, ridiculous mixed-match reasoning which is always overflowing with hypocrisy usually just so one doesn't have to own their own issues.

And again, it's about the targeting. Here in NC, they worked so hard not to allow the gays to marry. But nobody cares that you can marry your cousin (unless your cousin is gay).


----------



## vickie gee (Aug 4, 2012)

maestoso said:


> I don't know what Obama said at the time, but I have never been, nor am I now despite his recent support, a huge fan of Obama. But if he said at the time that gays should not be allowed to marry, then yes, he absolutely was saying that they are inferior or heterosexuals.
> 
> It's kind of like saying that you son't support abortion except in the case of rape. The only reason not to support abortion is because you feel it is morally wrong because you believe that it kills a living soul.
> 
> ...


Well Matt, actually you are making a valid point whether it be off topic or not. In fact today I was wondering why on this forum you never hear of bleeding hearts for the unborn. I may not be the sharpest tool in the shed but I would guess that it has something to do with what I heard last week...1 in 3 women...not sure how accurate or any data as to age, country, etc (just caught a snip of it on the radio) have had an abortion. I challenge you to take the major content in your third paragraph and start a brand new topic and see how many fish you reel in. Probably about the same number that seem to give a rip that Cal Ripkin's 74 year old mother got abducted. I don't mean to downsize 1st amendment rights, which was what the OP was started about, but just encourage you to see who wants to ride that pony.


----------



## Jill (Aug 4, 2012)

maestoso said:


> So.. if that's what one believes, why does it matter how the pregnancy happened? In the case of a fetus as the result of rape, and the fetus as the result of a partnership, neither fetus is any more at fault for having existed than they other. Both are living souls, etc. So why is it any more moral to have an abortion because of rape than have an abortion because of an unplanned pregnancy? I'm not saying I do or don't believe in any of this. I'm also not trying to explode another controversial subject. My point is, the justification doesn't make sense.


I've actually had that very same thought. I'm a conservative but one who supports some things the party line does not. When it comes to terminating a pregnancy, that is not something I would do... I do think it is a life already. I don't know that it is. If I am right, and it is "already" a life, then it's a life no matter how it came to be. It's also a life no matter if it will be a life with downs syndrome or other medical issues (plus... I haven't ever met an unhappy person with downs syndrome, and shouldn't that be the measure of quality of life?). I do not feel confident enough to dictate what others should have to do. A real mixed bag, but not in sync with "the party line".

Another thing apart from what I think others have said here but it's part of the issue... I do not think gay people are helping their cause at all with some of their well publicized outrage and protests. I'm someone who supports equal rights for all committed couples, but am becoming more and more turned off and disgusted with the backlashes when others have a different point of view. It's making me turn an ear more than I'd ever done before to the idea of civil unions vs. marriage. And that's probably not the desired goal when the gay community organize AGAINST the things they resent. I'm also getting tired of the over representation of gay lifestyles on sitcoms and reality TV. It feels as if it's being force fed to the American public. I would imagine it is not changing any minds and is probably very much pushing people who sincerely think it's a "choice" to the point of further disgust and alienating the chance of them finding empathy for the situation gay people find themselves in.

What I've said will probably not be taken in the way I mean it. I can't express it as well in type as I would hope to in person. I just see some recent situations doing more to alienate people of different "lifestyles" (please, I know that is too light of a word but cannot think of another one right now) from one another. It's doing more to forge our differences than to foster understanding.


----------



## Ashley (Aug 4, 2012)

I think if a person is going to stand up for what they beleive in, then they need to do it on all levels. Also if they are going to stand up for something they feel is wrong based on the bible they better make sure they fit the bible to a T as well. The whole well I beleive this part, but not this part doesnt fly.

For the record, I dont care if people voice their opinion against gay marriage. It doesnt change my opinion or that of many others. I find it very unlikely that gay marriage will ever really be accepted, there will always be that line that seperates those who are less then. In many eyes I fall under that less then line. However, I can look at my life, the things that I have done, and the places I am going and realize I have already done far more, and worked through many more challenges in my 28 years then some have or will in their life time. All the negative towards gays becomes a challenge to me, a challenge to prove that I am much more then I am labeled with.

I dont have a problem with religion or a persons opinions as long as they can be respectful to people despite what they beleive. I have several friends that fall on the pretty religious spectrum, and I dont feel that all religious people are judgemental however there are some out there. If we were all created in his image than how can any image be wrong? Especially an imagine that isnt a choice.

Based on what somebody say earlier I guess I wouldnt be a sinner as I am gay, but not actively participating in it.......................really thats dumb, how does somebody not actively be who they are?

P.S. please ignore all the errors in this post, I dont have a way to check for errors yet.


----------



## Jill (Aug 4, 2012)

Ashley said:


> For the record, I dont care if people voice their opinion against gay marriage. It doesnt change my opinion or that of many others.


Sure am with you there, and probably lots of other places, too!


----------



## ozymandias (Aug 4, 2012)

> If we were all created in his image than how can any image be wrong? Especially an imagine that isnt a choice.


If we were created in his image then this is what He would have looked like...looks like none of us have the right to judge those not looking like "we" do today










I've changed ONE word in this quote below. The word was written 3 times, I change it and ONLY it in this paragraph - read it again, maybe this will make the discrimination more obvious to some



I think it will highlight a whole different way of looking at this.



> Another thing apart from what I think others have said here but it's part of the issue... I do not think black people are helping their cause at all with some of their well publicized outrage and protests. I'm someone who supports equal rights for all committed couples, but am becoming more and more turned off and disgusted with the backlashes when others have a different point of view. It's making me turn an ear more than I'd ever done before to the idea of civil unions vs. marriage. And that's probably not the desired goal when the black community organize AGAINST the things they resent. I'm also getting tired of the over representation of black lifestyles on sitcoms and reality TV. It feels as if it's being force fed to the American public. I would imagine it is not changing any minds and is probably very much pushing people who sincerely think it's a "choice" to the point of further disgust and alienating the chance of them finding empathy for the situation black people find themselves in.


----------



## susanne (Aug 4, 2012)

.

^ ^ ^

Absolutely.

.


----------



## Jill (Aug 4, 2012)

Ozy, _believe_ me, I have a very excellent idea of why you would re-write my words. However, I said exactly what I meant to say. It's the way a lot of people feel about the situation. People cannot change their color, and they cannot change their sexual orientation. They can change the way they react, bait or lash out at others if the goal is to achieve better understanding. Some individuals like to do things to be spiteful, irritating or shocking... but that in the end does nothing to advance their cause.


----------



## Jill (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## Jill (Aug 4, 2012)

*Statement Following Chick-fil-A Appreciation Day*

August 2, 2012

Attribute to: Steve Robinson, Executive Vice President, Marketing, Chick-fil-A, Inc.

We are very grateful and humbled by the incredible turnout of loyal Chick-fil-A customers on August 1 at Chick-fil-A restaurants around the country. _Chick-fil-A Appreciation Day was not a company promotion; it was initiated by others. _

We congratulate local Chick-fil-A Owner/Operators and their team members for striving to serve each and every customer with genuine hospitality.

While we don’t release exact sales numbers, it was an unprecedented day.

_The Chick-fil-A culture and 66-year-old service tradition in our restaurants is to treat every person with honor, dignity and respect – regardless of their belief, race, creed, sexual orientation or gender. _

_Our goal is simple: to serve great food, provide genuine hospitality and have a positive influence on all who come in contact with Chick-fil-A._

# # #
​


----------



## Jill (Aug 4, 2012)

Some CALIFORNIANS showing their support:






and additional visual commentary:


----------



## tagalong (Aug 4, 2012)

What on earth makes some people think that there were no "liberals" in line at Chick-Fil-A ? Freedom of speech is not just something "the Right" embraces or supports. Nor is Tolerance and Diversity. This was not about Right or Left - no matter how much some want to make it that way - or make_ everything_ that way in the case of some talking heads. I personally do not know of anyone who was upset about what the Chick-Fil-A guy said - it was just his personal opinion and he is entitled to it. So much for the mantra of _"all lefties think the same and act the same etc. etc. etc."_ No one cares what Roseanne or a host of others thinks. It was also more than obvious that CFA did not discriminate against specific customers.

_This thing has been blown up completely out of proportion, overworked, and over-analyzed for all kinds of meanings that simply are not there._


----------



## Jill (Aug 4, 2012)

Just saw these:


----------



## susanne (Aug 5, 2012)

.

Mary Lou, your opinion may be humble, but it is well-informed and well-stated. Thank you.

.


----------



## vickie gee (Aug 6, 2012)

ozymandias said:


> Wow, what a Jacka** . How could he be so mean and HATEFUL !!!! That girl deserves a medal for remaining so polite and civil to him. I think I'd have delivered his free water to the front of his clean shirt lol.


Yeah, but if that was the reaction she made (water to the shirt) she would have been right there on the unemployment list with him (no lol, since the unemployment rate is already way to high). Too many Americans right now know what it's like.

She had to make sure she followed the rules. Before he drove away I would have said, "nice car, do you mind telling me which gas station you buy your gas from?"


----------



## mickeymoto (Aug 6, 2012)

IMHO I just don't see why anyone has anything against "anyone" marrying. With the divorce rate at over 50%, shouldn't we be happy that someone wants to get married???? I guess that is just too simple of a view for most people. I think I will get my chicken someplace other than Chick-Fil-A.


----------



## Jill (Aug 6, 2012)

I don't know... I think a lot of people feel like I do. I actually support equal marriage rights. At the same time, I value the First Amendment and have little appreciation for political correctness. If more people said what they really think, maybe people would better understand where one another are coming from.


----------



## mickeymoto (Aug 6, 2012)

The wonderful thing about our country is that along with freedom of speech, we also have freedom of choice. I choose not to partronize Chick-Fil-A.


----------



## vickie gee (Aug 6, 2012)

mickeymoto said:


> The wonderful thing about our country is that along with freedom of speech, we also have freedom of choice. I choose not to partronize Chick-Fil-A.






And that, ladies and gentlemen, is _how it is supposed to work with the first amendment._


----------



## vickie gee (Aug 6, 2012)

tagalong said:


> And then we have THIS jerk... he is - or rather, WAS - the CFO for his company. He lost his job due to this lame video that he posted on YouTube and then deleted - but others had saved it.
> 
> The girl at the window was AMAZING and should get a bonus/promotion/something...


Update: He has apologized to her. Surely she will forgive him. He was visibly shaken in his video apology. I wonder if his ex-employer will be forgiving? Actually, I hope they do. Forgiveness is a good thing.


----------



## maestoso (Aug 7, 2012)

What I find interesting (and naive ) is the assumption that all, or even most, of those people are in line to celebrate free speech. The eating patterns of americans and the ease at which propaganda affects Americans would suggest that a large quantity of those people probably don't even know why the company posed an appreciation day. "Look how many people are celebrating free speech!" Uhhhh no... look how many people so a piece of fried chicken on TV and thought something might be free.

And record breaking sales? I bet that was a total surprise for the company, and not a strategic move at all. I'm sure it was a complete and total, non strategic innocent notion celebrating free speech. Really?


----------



## Jill (Aug 7, 2012)

maestoso said:


> What I find interesting (and naive ) is the assumption that all, or even most, of those people are in line to celebrate free speech.


Were you there? I was.

I find it presumptuous (and incorrect) for you to think that you know more about why people were there than the people who were there do.

It took some effort to go there and wait in the long line. I know why I was there.


----------



## Jill (Aug 7, 2012)

On a related or backlash note, it looks like "Starbucks Day" is now looming:

http://www.latimes.com/business/money/la-fi-mo-chickfila-starbucks-gay-20120806,0,2945774.story


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 7, 2012)

Mary Lou, I'm with you! This has gone way too far, and in my opinion is nothing but mob mentality! Stir the pot, so to say!


----------



## tagalong (Aug 7, 2012)

I agree that it has gone too far... so much for actually being concerned about freedom of speech. For some, apparently freedom of speech only applies to things they agree with... and tolerance is something that only people you disagree with must have...


----------



## maestoso (Aug 7, 2012)

Jill, it's good you know why you were there. How many people did you speak with in the long line? Were they all equally passionate about freedom of speech? Based on the interviews they actually showed on the news (sorry, didn't see your clip) I think that it's safe to say there were just as many people there not celebrating freedom of speech as there may have been that were. And for the record, my friend, who's addiction to fried chicken beat out her allegiance to her 2 lesbian sisters, was there. And her experience, and many around her, was far from the tall standing, proud moment that you describe.


----------



## Carriage (Aug 8, 2012)

Riverrose28 said:


> Mary Lou, I'm with you! This has gone way too far, and in my opinion is nothing but mob mentality! Stir the pot, so to say!


Precisely correct. So the question becomes "Who is stirring the pot, Why are they stirring this particular pot at this particular time and why do "they" continue to stir the pot?

Bb


----------



## vickie gee (Aug 8, 2012)

and have they ever even heard of Lil Beginnings?


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 8, 2012)

Carrage, I can only assume why they started to stir the pot, and as to why they continue to do so, I'll keep my thoughts on this matter to myself. I'm sitting here in tears! Our country needs to concentrant on more important matters, and to to try really hard to love and respect each other, and even to value others opinions but not to try to gain power from our own.


----------



## Jill (Aug 9, 2012)

maestoso said:


> Jill, it's good you know why you were there. How many people did you speak with in the long line?


I did not keep a tally. I'd guess the number would be around a dozen there and far more that that before and since. You know how it is in a long line. You get involved in conversations with the people you are geographically closest to.

It was about support of free speech. It was a way to stand up for someone's right to have and express a sincere opinion. He / his business was targetted for a boycott because he expressed that opinion. That was what "we" spoke to last Wednesday. People have the right to boycott because someone has an opinion different than their own, however, the response showed both a support for freedom of speech and a stand against those who would hope to bully someone into silence.

You don't have to take my word for it, of course, but as someone who was really there, the situation I found has little resemblence to the situation portrayed by the liberal media.

Do you really think that those LONG lines of people would have turned out -- coast to coast -- because of a hatred for gays? That isn't the kind of person I am, and I did not hear that sentiment expressed even _one_ time while there. If you do feel that's the case, that this huge group of people organized because they dislike gays, then I am honestly sorry. There is probably nothing I can do to convince you that was not the case, but I was there. You were not.


----------



## Jill (Aug 9, 2012)

I will say, unfortunately, that the media publicity of the attempt to bully someone into silence by the gay community hss really left me less empathetic, and with less desire to speak up, for marriage equality. Doubt I'm the only one who came away from this experience with that feeling... That has everything to do with the liberal-gay attempted bullying that was unsuccesful but attempted.


----------



## Carriage (Aug 9, 2012)

Riverrose28 said:


> Carrage, I can only assume why they started to stir the pot, and as to why they continue to do so, I'll keep my thoughts on this matter to myself. I'm sitting here in tears! Our country needs to concentrant on more important matters, and to to try really hard to love and respect each other, and even to value others opinions but not to try to gain power from our own.


I too know why, not that most would accept or even hear it. So why bother? You a also correct in needing to focus on MUCH larger issue's as the joint is rapidly burning down right around us, YET the focus is on this far less important issue. An Oz conundrum for sure.

Those of us who have taken a peek behind the curtain are in tears. We should be as we are watching the last dying gasp from our Constitutional Republic. All I can do is attempt to deliver the message and then invest my time on those who are awakening to their slavery and are trying to become free. Love and respect lead to unity which has been my message all along. Division equals destruction, EVERY time. I've said this time and again only to watch most go right back to their scripted parts of bashing the other guy. Hopefully some "ears have heard and some "eyes have seen".

While my business is all about dogs and ponies, I refuse to play a part in the "dog and pony show". I like the comedian reference to the pure sophistry (sorry, "election") of Obama vs. Romney and think that it is quite fitting, "Alian vs. Preditor"

Ok shakin the dust and getting to work, Have a great day everybody,

Bb


----------

